# Orchid books available online!



## silence882 (Jul 11, 2006)

Well I've finally figured out how reduce some pdfs of my scans of classic orchid literature to a reasonable size:

1830-1840 Lindley, J.H. The Genera and Species of Orchidaceous Plants (26.4 Mb)
http://www.slipperorchids.info/literature/Lindley1840.pdf

1887-94 Veitch, J. & Sons A Manual of Orchidaceous Plants, Volume 1 (59.2 Mb)
http://www.slipperorchids.info/literature/Veitch1(1887-94).pdf

1887-94 Veitch, J. & Sons A Manual of Orchidaceous Plants, Volume 2 (69.1 Mb)
http://www.slipperorchids.info/literature/Veitch2(1887-94).pdf

1894 Williams, H. The Orchid Grower's Manual, 7th Edition (69.1 Mb)
http://www.slipperorchids.info/literature/Williams1894.pdf

1898 Desbois, F. Cypripedium, Selenipedium & Uropedium, Monographie (31.3 Mb)
http://www.slipperorchids.info/literature/Desbois1898.pdf

1927 Sander Sander's Orchid Guide, Revised (1927) Edition (19.7 Mb)
http://www.slipperorchids.info/literature/Sander1927.pdf

The bandwidth per month is capped, so please only download each file once. If anyone doesn't have broadband and would like a CD/DVD of the texts instead, please send me a PM.

--Stephen


----------



## gary (Jul 11, 2006)

thank you for your generous sharing

gary


----------



## littlefrog (Jul 12, 2006)

Stephan,

Would you like to mirror those on a server without restriction? I think that is something that I could put on my work server at the university, it is educational and everything. Actually I could host it on my personal account at the university, come to think about it. No bandwidth restrictions that I know of. I presume there are no copyright restrictions on material this old?

Rob


----------



## Gideon (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey Stephen, great work, Thanks...now to find the time to read them all


----------



## silence882 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the offer, but I should be able to handle the load just fine. I get 24 gigs a month and even with the large files, I still have more than enough bandwidth.

Please give others the files or let them know about the links. These books aren't always easy to find and the more people that have them, the better the odds of the files being always-available!

--Stephen


----------



## silence882 (Jul 27, 2006)

New book available!

The Gardens of the Sun: or a Naturalist's Journal on the Mountains and in the Forests and Swamps of Borneo and the Sulu Archipelago, by F.W. Burbidge, 1880 (17.6 Mb):
http://www.slipperorchids.info/literature/Burbidge1880.pdf

It is more of a historical narrative than a botanical work, but it's a good read.

--Stephen


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 28, 2006)

You are amazingly prolific, Stephen. When do you sleep???


----------



## Mark (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm very impressed at the ammount of work you must be putting into this. Way to go!


----------



## silence882 (Jul 28, 2006)

Sleep, like food and death, are for the weak!



SlipperFan said:


> You are amazingly prolific, Stephen. When do you sleep???


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 28, 2006)

silence882 said:


> Sleep, like food and death, are for the weak!


And clothing, too.


----------

